# Problem with Midtown Madness 1



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey guys,

This month like all of you got midtown madness 1 cd. I have done a full install of the game. Menus of game run fine but after starting game i get graphcs, actually texture corrpution randomly in game. My config is a P4 HT 2.4 Ghz on an Intel Original D865GBF mobo,512 MB DDR 400 Memory, nVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Graphics card with Forceware version 77.72 drivers. What could be the problem? i had tried many graphic detail options in the 
driver interface, but nothing. Please help me!


----------



## Ashwin Saxena (Jun 30, 2005)

Reinstall the game yaar.
And update your grphic driver.
And install game in 98 (Cause this is a old game.)


----------



## Chirag (Jun 30, 2005)

Ashwin I am using Windows XP SP 2 snd the game is running nicely with no prob.

@Karzy my brother and my frnd who have high end graphics r not able to run midtown 1 properly. 

I am using a PC not so good but the game is running. Try running it at lower resolution


----------



## anispace (Jul 5, 2005)

Try running the game in Compatibility mode in XP for Win98\ME. Works fine 
in my pc tht way.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Guys,
But hey, i am having problem with the GeForce FX 5200 card from XFX. I think there is some compatibility problems with this card and the latest 77 series drivers. Using compatibility mode in Windows XP didn't solved the problem, obiviously that was the first option i tried. And for hell, windows 98 is just not possible with me. Any other way?


----------



## paraman (Jul 12, 2005)

I think you have to turn off the 'pedestrians' option to remove the graphic corruption. A patch is also available at the games website. 

I faced the same problem and turning off 'pedestrians' solved it. Try it.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 12, 2005)

I got the same problem but in MM2 and I disabled the Cloud Shadows in the graphics details and everything worked fine...

Try using minimum detail settings...


----------

